# First and Last time i go to dealer!!!



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow. It appears that Canada and Customer Service are mutually exclusive.

Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-appearance-body/9934-repair-your-trunk-switch.html for the trunk release. Also, you may be able to replace the brake light yourself. See if any Canadian dealerships sell Cruze parts on the internet and order from them. If that doesn't work it sounds like a road trip to Montana may be in your future.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I see you're not too far from Calgary. Any members here have a good Chevy Dealership in Calgary?


----------



## akorte (Dec 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I see you're not too far from Calgary. Any members here have a good Chevy Dealership in Calgary?


I heard shaganappi is decent, never gone there myself though


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sometimes you have to make that drive to get what you want. I remember those times with previous cars in previous states that I lived.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Man I hope I don't have these issues


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I wish I could tag Chevy Customer Care on this one. You should definitely Private Message them here: View Profile: Chevy Customer Care - Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums and let them know what happened.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

akorte said:


> So some of you may know i went to the dealer about a month ago for some random problems, which included my ac not working, break light stopped working, trunk real ease stopped working....etc...Obviously, these problems i had with the car have NO reason to who it is being driven or even anything to do with me. Meanwhile i am 1000 km over warranty, just barely over..... **** me right? so i take it to the dealer explaining my frustration. (Dealer was Shaw GMC in Calgary alberta) They told me Ac had a leak, trunk release was corroded because GM doesn't seal them properly, and then the break light was just faulty....So after talking to them on the phone, They wanted $75 for the trunk release, then $140 to install it, they wanted $120 for the break light (something like that) and then $140 to plug it in!! are you ******* kidding me??? Then by the time the AC was fixed, everything they said would total to $1100.....Absolute Bullshit!!! so i tell them no to everything but the AC, which they say is gong to be $450 to fix.... which doesn't add up to the original amount??? so i said whatever i kind of have to, so...after it takes them two days to fix it i go to pay for it and the bill has $650......so i look through it and question them on many things that make no sense, one of which i remember said "bolt"....$55....Bolt for what?? in which they could never tell me....After 30 long minutes they came back with a bill of $150 in which i signed.....This is by far the worst experience i have ever had...first and last time i go to a GM dealer, what a shitty way to treat your customers. So now i am driving around still with no trunk release that works as well as no break light.....thanks GM....making your customers happy one step at a time.


Hey there,

I am truly sorry that you had a bad experience with your dealership. I am happy to provide you the GM Canada Customer Care number for your convenience. They should be able to look into this further for you. Let me know if you have any updates after reaching out! Their number is 800-263-3777.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

From my experience. I haven't found a real good dealership anywhere in Canada. All manufacturers included.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

What's the issue with the brake light? Also remember GM doesn't own or control these dealerships


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I think you guys are forgetting its the manufacture that sets the rules on warranty not the dealer. 
don`t pooh pooh the dealer just because GM won`t cover.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Once a car is out of warranty the dealership has the option of charging whatever they want. GM only controls the warranty charges. This is a major problem with the franchise system.


----------



## akorte (Dec 1, 2013)

SneakerFix said:


> What's the issue with the brake light? Also remember GM doesn't own or control these dealerships


Two LED's in it stopped working which screwed with the whole circuit, they don't sell The LED's seperately so they whole break light needs to b replaced, which means you just unplug it then replace it with th new one and plug that one in.....thy wanted $140 to plug it in.......????!?!?!?! And then $175 for te light itself or something.


----------

